# 疲れの見える顔



## kaven-ever

この文を読んだとき、見えるはどういう意味か気になってきました。
もちろん、見えるという単語はもう耳に親しいですが、ここで、見ることができるように解釈すると、意味が通じますが、違和感に思えば、違和感を感じてきます。だから、私なりに、どうこの文を構成するのか考えてみました。すると、見せるという単語はもっとふさわしいと思います。かっといて、見せるは積極的にという意味を含んでいるんですので、疲れという自然に現れるものに適しないと思います。もしかもして、聞くと聞こえるの違いと同じものですか疑問が出てきました。
１：見える：自然に表れる
２：見せる：自分の意志でものを表す。
皆さんどうおもいますか？

問題を複雑させてすみません。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

疲れの見える顔
=疲れを見て取れる顔
＝まわりの者に疲れの見える顔
＝傍から疲れの見える顔
＝顔の持ち主は、自分が疲れていると他人に意図的にアピールはしていないのであるが、顔の持ち主が疲れていることが周りの者にばれてしまうような疲れた顔
＝（顔の持ち主は、疲れてないフリをして元気を装っているのだが）疲れた表情をしていると、傍（他人）からは思われてしまうような顔の表情
＝疲れを隠しきれぬ顔

・・・・１の『自然に表れる』だと思います。


----------



## karlalou

kaven-ever said:


> すると、見せるという単語はもっとふさわしいと思います。


「疲れの」と言うと「見える」と続けるのが自然だと思いますが、
「疲れ*を*見せる顔」なら可能です。「疲れを見せている」という形でよく使います。


----------



## 810senior

「疲れを見せる顔」も別に間違いというほどではないと思いますが、自分にしては「疲れの見える」の方がより自然な感じがしますね。
ここでの「見える」は*「自然に見受けられる、そのように感じられる」*といった感じの意味だと思います。


----------



## DaylightDelight

私には「疲れを見せる顔」は不自然（ほぼ間違い）に感じられます。


kaven-ever said:


> ２：見せる：自分の意志でものを表す。


「疲れを見せる顔」だと「顔」が（自分の意思で）「見せる」と言うようにも読めるせいだと思います。

私が「見せる」を使うならば、「疲れを顔に見せる」「疲れた顔を見せる」といった表現を使います。
この場合は「見せる」意思を持っているのはその顔の持ち主ということになります。

「疲れの見える顔」の場合、SLTDさんや810seniorさんのおっしゃるとおり「自然に（意図せずに）そのように見える」という
意味になり、その顔を見る人にとってそのように見える、ということになります。


----------



## karlalou

ここに文脈は特にないですし、たとえば小説の題名に「疲れを見せる顔」とあっても、べつに間違いとは思えません。
「疲れを見せている」という表現も、わざと見せている意味にはなりません。

「顔」の代わりに「花子」とでも入れれば、「疲れを見せる花子」となり、物語の要約にでも出てきそうな文に早変わりします。

文脈のない小さな文節を見るだけで、さまざまな可能性を打ち消してしまうのには無理があります。


----------



## DaylightDelight

karlalou said:


> 「顔」の代わりに「花子」とでも入れれば、「疲れを見せる花子」となり、物語の要約にでも出てきそうな文に早変わりします。


「疲れを見せる花子」であれば私もおかしいとは思いませんし、小説の題名など特定の文脈であれば「疲れを見せる顔」が通用する場合もあるでしょう。しかし文脈なしで「疲れを見せる顔」という表現が現れれば、少なくとも私は「おや？」と思います。

参考まで、Google で "疲れの見える顔" を検索すると770件 (Google 検索)、"疲れを見せる顔" では6件 (Google 検索) のマッチがありました。
Google検索の結果が必ずしも正しいというつもりはありませんが、少なくとも "疲れを見せる顔" という用法があまり一般的ではないということの指標にはなるかと思います。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

「疲れの見える顔」や「疲れを見せる顔」は文法的に正しいが、「疲れの見せる顔」は文法的に正しくない、という御意見に同意します。

「疲れの見える顔」の方が「疲れを見せる顔」より高頻度で使われているのも理解できますが、「疲れを見せる顔」というのも文脈に応じてありえると思います。

たとえば、「地震以来、市の職員である夫が疲労困憊状態であるのは良くわかる。それでも毎日毎日、自分の夫の『疲れを見せる顔』をみていると、うんざりしてくる自分がいるのも否めない。」なんていう文面ならアリではないでしょうか。この文脈だと「疲れを見せる顔」というとどちらかと言うと、「自分は疲れているんだ」といいたげな顔のことのように感じます。

「疲れの見える顔」と「疲れを見せる顔」はニュアンスが違う、という点に賛成します。両者を同じニュアンスで用いること（意図はなく、自然にそう見えるというニュアンスで用いること）も不可能ではないのかもしれませんが、私はむずかしいように思います。


----------



## Flaminius

「疲れを見せる顔」が不自然なのは、ここでの顔が物理的な顔面というよりは顔面に浮かんだ表情であり、抽象的な意味を持っていることと関係します。日本語の通例として意志を必要とする動詞では無生物主語が避けられることは、*kaven-ever*さんほどのレベルの学習者なら感覚的にすでにわかっているのではないでしょうか。この関係節で「見せる」の主語を探すと、明示的な候補は「顔」しかありません。しかしこれは意志的な動詞の無生物主語になるので、より自然な表現があればそれを選びたいところです。

また、関係節の主語は「顔」の持ち主である誰かである可能性もありますが、その持ち主は語句としてこの文には明示されていないです。明示された語句だけで文が解釈できる方が、より自然な構文といえるでしょう。既に他の人たちが指摘している通り、適切な文脈を与えることでそう解釈することはできますが、この語句だけ見て最初に思い浮かぶ解釈ではありません。


----------



## karlalou

まず、質問者さんの質問の意図を把握することだと思います。
文脈はありません。文法の話をしているのです。（文脈のない質問ゆえの危険性ですが、勉強しているうちにこういう疑問が湧いてくる気持ちもよく分かります）

文法を習う人が「*疲れの見える顔*」は「*見せる*」のほうがいいように思うのだけど、と言って来ているのに、文脈もなしにあれもこれもだめだと言って限定していては、学習する人はいったいなぜなのかと文法がつかめず混乱してしまいます。

「疲れ*を見せる*顔」は文法的になんら問題なく、文脈によって可能性のある言葉です。ちょっと考えるだけで、本の題名や、まったく自然な使用例が浮かんできます。不自然に感じるのは想像力の欠如か何かかと思います。私は文法書や辞書を編纂しているわけではありません。



> 「救助隊も疲れを見せている」「避難所の人たちも疲れを見せ始めている」「疲れを見せる花子」


いずれも、わざと疲れを見せている意味にはなりません。
おそらく、「疲れ」を「見せる」なら、「わざと」と言明がない限り、わざと見せているとは受け取らないでしょうし、よほど文脈から明らかでない限り、そう受け取るのは嫌みだろうと思います。

グーグル検索に６件表示されれば上出来です。０件だったとしても、あり得ない表現とは限りません。自分が書いた外国語を手っ取り早く見直すにはグーグル検索は便利ですが、本当にあてにならない目安でしかありません。母国語ならそれより実際の体験や語感（そして、これに基づく想像力も必要ですね）に頼るべきです。



karlalou said:


> 「疲れ*を*見せる顔」なら可能です。「疲れを見せている」という形でよく使います。


と言ったわけなんですが。

質問者さんへの別のもっと良い説明の仕方を示してくださった方が建設的だったと思います。


----------



## DaylightDelight

karlalou said:


> 文法を習う人が「*疲れの見える顔*」は「*見せる*」のほうがいいように思うのだけど、と言って来ているのに、文脈もなしにあれもこれもだめだと言って限定していては、学習する人はいったいなぜなのかと文法がつかめず混乱してしまいます。





karlalou said:


> 質問者さんへの別のもっと良い説明の仕方を示してくださった方が建設的だったと思います。


母国語話者が「不自然だと感じる」というのでは不十分ですか？
文法的には正しく特定の文脈では十分使用可能だとおっしゃいますが、逆に言えば「特定の文脈でしか」使わない表現だということです。


karlalou said:


> グーグル検索に６件表示されれば上出来です。０件だったとしても、あり得ない表現とは限りません。グーグル検索は便利ですが、本当にあてにならない目安でしかありません。母国語ならそれより実際の体験や語感（これに基づく想像力も必要ですね）に頼るべきです。


ありえないとは言っていません。一般に使われる用法ではないと言っています。繰り返しになりますが、「疲れを見せる」という言い方がおかしいと言っているのではなくあくまでも「疲れを見せる顔」という言い方があまり使われないと言っているのです。あてにならない目安とおっしゃいますが、どれくらい頻繁に使われているかを知る目安としては十分信頼性があります。Googleだけに頼ったわけではなく私が個人的に不自然だと感じたその裏付けとしての数値を提示したまでです。


----------



## karlalou

なるほど。不自然だけれども、べつに否定したわけではなかったわけですね。
何事かと思いましたが、了解しました。

私としては不自然な例ばかりではないと思って書きました。
というか、不自然かどうか、予見のしようがないことだと思います。


----------



## DaylightDelight

karlalou said:


> というか、不自然かどうか、予見のしようがないことだと思います。


そうですね、特に外国語学習においては「肌で感じる」と言うことが難しいですからね。
なので、母国語話者として「その用法は文法的にはありかもしれないけれど文脈を選ばないと不自然に聞こえるよ」ということは明言しておくべきだと感じたのです。
# 落としどころが見つかって安心しました．ちょっと前に紛糾・脱線して削除されたスレッドがありましたしね…


----------



## karlalou

ケビンさんへ

補足してまとめます。（あと、長々しいのは読まなくて大丈夫です。）

「疲れ*の見せる*顔」と言うと「疲れ*が見せ*る顔」と同じになり何を言っているのか分かりにくいですが、

「疲れ*を見せる*顔」ならば「救援隊が*疲れを見せている*」「*疲れを見せる*隊員」という形でよく使います。これも自分の意思でわざと見せる意味にはなりません。

ならば、なぜこうも「疲れを見せる顔」はダメで「疲れの見える顔」なのかと言うと、おそらく「疲れ*の…*」と「の」を使う表現のほうが、ひとつのまとまった名詞句として、なじみやすいのだ思います。（たとえば、私もよく「が」でもよい所で「の」を好んでいたりします）


----------



## Flaminius

名詞修飾節の中で主語の「が」が「の」に変わることはよくあります。この場合、「疲れが見える顔」でもよく、「疲れを見せる顔」よりも自然であることは変わりません。


----------



## karlalou

自然かどうかは文脈次第で、予見できることではありません。


----------



## Flaminius

自然、不自然については、*DaylightDelight*さんの#11で解決したことではないですか?　私が言いたいのは、


karlalou said:


> なぜこうも「疲れを見せる顔」はダメで「疲れの見える顔」なのか


について、「の」が使われているからというのは理由にならない、なぜなら「疲れが見える顔」も「疲れの…」と同様に自然だから、ということです。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

kaven-ever said:


> *この文*を読んだとき、見えるはどういう意味か気になってきました。
> もちろん、見えるという単語はもう耳に親しいですが、ここで、見ることができるように解釈すると、意味が通じますが、違和感に思えば、違和感を感じてきます。だから、私なりに、どうこの文を構成するのか考えてみました。すると、見せるという単語はもっとふさわしいと思います。かっといて、見せるは積極的にという意味を含んでいるんですので、疲れという自然に現れるものに適しないと思います。もしかもして、聞くと聞こえるの違いと同じものですか疑問が出てきました。
> １：見える：自然に表れる
> ２：見せる：自分の意志でものを表す。
> 皆さんどうおもいますか？
> 
> 問題を複雑（に）させてすみません。


問題を複雑にしないためには、オリジナルポスターがこの文の前後の文脈も含めて提示するべきだと思います。その文脈において「疲れの見える顔」と「疲れを見せる顔」の入れ替えが可能かを議論するのがフォーラムルールだと思います。確か、4行までなら引用できるはずです。
(もし文脈がなくて、この「疲れ・・・見・・・・顔」という構文の表現において、両者のどちらが一般論としてより自然かと問われれば、私はDDさんに一票投じます。）


----------

